# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Les résultats de l'élection du mod de l'année sur ModDB sont tombés

## ShinSH

Et bientôt les nôtres sur le jeu de l'année... Vous avez tellement voté que je galère pour tout compter. Mais bon, il me reste encore 30 minutes.
 Comme d'habitude, les récompenses ont été séparées en deux: Les choix des éditeurs, et ceux des lecteurs du site. Après trois phases de votes (nominations parmi les jeux présentés sur leur site indifféremment entre mods et jeux indé, présélection parmi une centaine de choix, et vote final), les vainqueurs sont...
 Pour les éditeurs, le jeu le plus original artistiquement parlant est Out of Hell, un mod Survival-Horror pour Unreal Tournament 2004. Le meilleur jeu à venir est Overgrowth, un jeu d'aventure indé. Le meilleur mod à venir est Naruto pour Half Life 1, qui est sorti depuis. En parlant de sortie, le jeu indé de l'année selon le comité de ModDB est AaaaaaaaaAAAaaah, le jeu de base jump abstrait. Et du coté des mods, Mechwarriors Living Legends pour Crysis a été choisi pour son mode multijoueur, et The Nameless mod pour Deus Ex du coté des sans-amis.
 Les lecteurs ont eu moins de récompenses à assigner. Mais ils restent sur la même ligne d'onde que les éditeurs, Mechwarriors étant élu mod de l'année. Et pour les jeux indé... Natural Selection 2! Non mais sérieux... un jeu de l'année qui n'est même pas sorti, et qui se contente, d'après les dernières nouvelles, de transposer un mod vieux de plus de 5 ans sur un nouveau moteur? Mortewood Plaza pour Half Life 2 récoltant quand à lui le titre de mod le plus prometteur. C'est sur, des zombies en solo et en multi, c'est prometteur... Comme Zombie Panic, Situation Outbreak, Zombie Master, Left 4 Dead... Hohoho je suis de mauvaise foi.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## lokideath

Best Scenario : Le crystal qui combat son empire  :B): 
...
Ah merde je confonds  :tired: .





Un peu surpris par certains choix, mais les goûts ne se discutent pas  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

> Non mais sérieux... un jeu de l'année qui n'est même pas sorti, et qui se contente, d'après les dernières nouvelles, de transposer un mod vieux de plus de 5 ans sur un nouveau moteur?


 :tired:   ::O: 
Gniii ! Tu cherches la merde hein ? 
On touche pas à NS2, stop, c'est sacré !

----------


## MrPapillon

> Un peu surpris par certains choix, mais les goûts ne se discutent pas


Ouaip, bah dommage.
Je me suis fait chier au bout de 30s sur aaAaaAAAaAAAaaa.
Et j'ai ni trouvé ça original, ni bien foutu d'un point de vue gameplay.
Maintenant présentez-vous un par un, bien alignés en face de moi pour que je puisse tous vous descendre en vidant un minimum de munitions. Merci.

----------


## helldraco

Je suis étonné de certains choix ... mais par contre _out of hell_ !  ::O:  

Ça a l'air monstrueux ce truc.

----------


## Killy

Peut être un peu rigide, mais pour un mod le trailer est effrayant de professionnalisme  ::O:

----------


## Brainkite

AAAAaaaaaAAAAAAaaaaaah c'est trop bien!
C'est cool parce que cette sélection a carrément plus la niake que les winner de l'IGF de cette année qui ne propose pas de vrai grosse claque comme les autres années.

----------


## ticonderoga

Bon ben il est temps de se mettre à Mechwarriors  :Bave:

----------


## Fabiolo

Autant Mechwarrior c'est mérité, autant Naruto et plazza machin, bof quoi...enfin, les gouts et les couleurs...

----------


## znokiss

Purée, le trailer de Out Of Hell, glauquissime à souhait, m'a bien fait envie...

----------


## ShinSH

> Autant Mechwarrior c'est mérité, autant Naruto et plazza machin, bof quoi...enfin, les gouts et les couleurs...


T'as joué au mod Naruto? Parce que sérieux, c'est une véritable claque graphiquement quand on sait qu'il a été fait sur Half Life 1. Et son gameplay n'est pas moche du tout, il s'agit véritablement de l'un des meilleurs mods de l'année dernière.

Destruction de Troll no jutsu! Invocation de Moen! Aaiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!

----------


## Fabiolo

Moué, c'est peut être aussi parce que j'aime pas ce manga là en particulier....après je dis pas que c'est pas bien réalisé, c'est juste que je trouve personnellement l'intérêt limité, enfin je suppose que pour les fans ça doit être sympa.

----------


## gros_bidule

Disons que le mod Naruto a le mérite de nous changer du bon vieux FPS zombiesque, doomesque, sombre, ou encore post-apo. Ici c'est un gameplay particulier + un univers assez bien respecté, un pari qu'ils ont pris et ça a l'air réussit. Rien que pour ça je dis bravo.

----------


## Moen

*Invoqué* 

HaaÏiiiIII !! 

Le mod Naruto est sans doute le meilleur mod existant traitant de manga et de saint valentin ! Voilà

----------


## ADT

Raindrop, Cry of Fear, Airborn et encore Zeitgeist (bien que ce dernier soit plus "mystérieux" sur son gameplay) méritaient bien mieux que ça dans leur catégorie que ce Naruto.

What the fuck.

----------


## Baron

Et sinon, pour le jeu de l'année...  ::ninja::

----------


## ADT

> Et sinon, pour le jeu de l'année...


Bof, ca encore je peux encore comprendre. Je suis d'ailleurs content que _Research and Developement_ soit en deuxième place d'ailleurs, il mérite beaucoup ce jeu.

----------

